# New 932m Just Arrived



## dclevinger (Aug 7, 2015)

UPS Freight just dropped it off. I have dealt with a good number of drivers and this guy was outstanding.
Everything is un-crated and waiting on an engine hoist.

Can't wait to get it up and running so I can knock out more custom pistol work!! Will post pics once I am able to start cutting.

David


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new Mill.
Pics of crates are also accepted on here.


----------



## brino (Aug 7, 2015)

Congratulations! 

We know what you'll be doing this weekend.

-brino


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats.  Now let's see some pics.

Mike.


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 7, 2015)

Congratulations! I ordered the same mill. Mine still shows out for delivery. Any second now.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new mill pending photographic confirmation!


----------



## dclevinger (Aug 7, 2015)

Here she is.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice Mill.


----------



## dclevinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Got it leveled and trammed in last night. Should have the electrical done today.
It will be nice to not have to tram everything in for each job like I have been for the last few years on "time rental" machines that students use.
I think it may take a bit to get used to this machine as I have been using a B port copy for quite a while. So far it looks like the 932 will do exactly what I need it to with a smaller foot print, smaller price and an easier move at some point.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 9, 2015)

dclevinger said:


> Got it leveled and trammed in last night. Should have the electrical done today.
> It will be nice to not have to tram everything in for each job like I have been for the last few years on "time rental" machines that students use.
> I think it may take a bit to get used to this machine as I have been using a B port copy for quite a while. So far it looks like the 932 will do exactly what I need it to with a smaller foot print, smaller price and an easier move at some point.



Bed mills take a bit of thinking to do some things, and you may need a tilting table or something for angles where you would normally nod the BP's head. Not a big deal really.


----------



## dclevinger (Aug 15, 2015)

Made a new drawbar last night since the original was cut off center and was binding up. Starting will small, simple jobs for now.
I have a bunch of sight dovetails to cut but want to play with the mill a bit more first. This one is cutting the bottom bevel on a Colt slide.
The quill dro came in very handy and I will be adding a full dro in the near future.


----------

